# NFL coverage



## Daveswift (Feb 27, 2011)

Anyone living in NZ like a bit of NFL? If so do you know if there is coverage on sky or ESPN? I appreciate this is a trivial thing but I do love it so thought I'd as the question


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Daveswift said:


> Anyone living in NZ like a bit of NFL? If so do you know if there is coverage on sky or ESPN? I appreciate this is a trivial thing but I do love it so thought I'd as the question


Hi I did a Google search & there appears to be quite a few links re: NFL in NZ.

Not knowing a thing about gadgets apart from plug them in & switch on.

Perhaps you will understand the content if you do a Google search.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes Sky covers it, lot like the UK, Sky has most of the sports, but some are deemed too important so are shown on Freeview.

Look at this article

NFL fans in for a treat - Headlines - American Football - Skysport.co.nz


----------



## Daveswift (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome news!!!!


----------

